# I'm so tired of seeing TV people using Rice Krispies for all sculpted cakes



## panini

I just wanted to explain to any newbies in cakes, you can still use all cake and capture a theme. Granted these are not elaborate like some on the tube. But, most of our base production is given an hour to make and 45 min. - 1 hr. for decor. Not 8 hours. You'll be broke in a month taking 8 hrs. to make a cake. w/only 1 per. LOL

On taller pieces we only build 5" high. There is a seperator for easy service. The wife and I were howling at some cake show where they made this tall cake. The slice would have been 9-10 high. talk about shoe makers.

First time uploading pics in a post. apologise if they are to big or too small. Pan

I would relly enjoy seeing some others themed work. Can't find our seafood.LOL lobster,trout, salmon, clam bake etc.LOL



All cake and a little rolled fondant 125 p



all cake with fondant 75 p



Mex. blanket w/chips,guac,chips 150 p

 Oreo cookie was grooms cake well know personality. served at 5 star property with pitchers of milk around it 200pp The ex chef snubbed the cake. Groom loved it. got national press.



Stack pancakes, butter, syrup 150 p

this was for 250 p

All of these are delivery shots. The tables are usually not decorated yet.


----------



## thetincook

I made a cake themed cake  does that count?

Very nice work. That oreo cake is so gd stunning. I like the decor method for that blanket, looks like it would be easy for a non artist like me to do.

How come you didn't use modeling chocolate for the boot cake? I'm thinking you could make some cool design using leather punch's too.


----------



## foodpump

NIce stuff!!

No snubs from me about the oreo or the boots, pancakes were great too, and so was everything else.


----------



## thetincook

I hope I didn't come off as I was snubbing. It was earnest praise.


----------



## panini

Hopefully you guys know I'm not fishing for compliments. I was hoping someone else would post

some some pics. I have been communicating with a couple of folks about the sculptures.

It's amazing how many people take the cakes TV for the bible.


----------



## chefpeon

Having been on one of those cake shows, they ask so much of you, that rice krispy treats sometimes is the only way to engineer a section or piece of the sculpture. Especially if that part has to be a moving part, as seen in the extreme cake shows. They also have a requirement that the cake has to be 3 feet tall at the minimum, and when you are doing a cake of that size, sometimes the lightweight features of rice krispy treats are needed.


----------



## panini

chefpeon,

     Um, are you an old friend of mine? I'm gonna hit your site as soon as I leave here. If I do it now my post will disappear.

Not good if you can't remember what you were doing 20 min. ago. Pink page with the twisted 50's woman?  How have you been.

Are you still at it?

  I knew I was going to screw up this post. It's becoming a habit with me. I understand the use of krispies. I  absolutely did not mean to

knock /mock any of the chefs participating. I was trying to explain that it's gets frustrating when I get customers in that want large krispies sculptures

but get shocked when we quote a grooms cake at $6.-7. instead of the normal 3.50. I think the lay people are misguided by watching the shows.

I think I mentioned that this type of decor is not elaborate as those on TV. But I think a value at 3.50pp.

You know we have a small group locally that competes frequently as we have done our fair share. Also, as you say, I don't think the viewers

understand what's involved.

   I'll shut up now. I need someone to explain how to delete those huge pics.

  I've seen you name sometimes and always wonder. I hope all is really well with you. I had to take a 4 yr. time out. Now the old mind is short circuited.

Have long term but short term mem.stinks. I'm still crazy, but now have an excuse. I'll contact you. Hope you moved out of the industry. Life is too short

for this nonsense.

Jeff


----------



## chefedb

Panini  You are truly old school, cakes are really nice, neat and clean. I see you were a music buff way back when. Now I know I am older then you  ,I sang in a 50s Doo-*** group. EDB

Also you are a double for Dom Deloise


----------



## chefpeon

Panini........I'm out of the industry for now.........I've had to quit my job as a PC to take care of my elderly mother. I don't miss the biz, to be frank.

But once my mother passes away, I'll probably dive headfirst back into it. It's the only thing I know anything about.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## panini

Oh gosh,

  I am truly sorry about that. I also understand about not missing it.

Please keep in touch.

Jeff


----------



## blwilson2039

Panini, the oreo cake is awesome. And I'm guessing that the executive chef snubbed it because he was jealous. From working with ECs over the years, I've found that they absolutely hate being shown up on ANYTHING, even if it's something totally out of their realm. My last boss never complimented me once on the 20 or so cakes I did while working for his sorry a**. All he could find was fault, and sometimes I swear he made stuff up just to criticize me (one tier was 1/4" off center and I had a server spot it for me). I got a 20-minute lecture on that. And that's why I work for myself now. I'm done with them folk. But I did just find out he got fired. Karma is good.

Chefpeon, I read your blog. I'm going to email you with some of my world-famous worthless advice. Good luck to you. Your cakes are also amazing, but I can see why you got burned out.


----------

